# rubber from five below



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody try this stuff yet? I have gone through a few band sets and am left undecided. It is fairly thick, yet pulls quite easily. Not a bad retraction either, yellow works ok with cat eye marbles and the red seems to be my new rock throwing rubber, pulls easier than 107s, but seems to throw about the same speed at 1 inch straight cut, 8 inch working length, and maxed out at a 44 inch draw. Just curious if others have tried this one and if so, what measurements seemed to work best for you?


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

where you get it at?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Five Below, kind of like a dollar store but everything is five dollars or less. These are five dollars for a six foot by six inch piece.


----------

